# What's the best way to add pavement and sidewalks



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

If you've followed my other threads you'll know that I have been doing a lot of work on my layout over the better part of a year. When I received the layout, the roads were already on it. What is the best method to add roads and sidewalks? Is it better to paint the roads on or add them some other way. I want the sidewalks to stand above the road, what's the best way to go about that?

This is what I started with:

















This is where I am now:


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

I use woodland scenics smooth-it. very easy to work with, they have video's on their website on how to use it, also a lot on youtube.


----------

